# 900 acre club in Jones Co. needs a few members



## dunn1970 (Apr 5, 2008)

two seperate tracks 
camping on small track
no power - generators ok
great area with shade for campers
Big track has mixture of hardwood pine and cutover 70% in timber. Land borders cedar creek W.M.A. on lower side. Piedmont N.W.R. right up the road. 
15 food plots planted in spring and fall
1 Primary Hunting Area 2 Alternates
Hunting follows state rules
Kids under 18 no charge for membership
Young adults in college hunt half membership. $315.00
If wife hunts she will be a regular paying member
Members range in age from 21 to 73 good mix
no guests on private land
guests ok on public land
$625 yearly 21 members
workdays mandatory
PM me or Contact me by phone and I will be glad to answer questions or show you the property
Steve 678-794-9994
Elliott 404-771-7618


----------



## dunn1970 (Apr 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dunn1970 (Apr 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## broncoman76 (Apr 21, 2008)

Come join us...maybe you can shoot the brother or grandfather of the deer in my avitar that was taken off this club!


----------



## back_woods (Apr 27, 2008)

is this club located right up from ethridge rd off hwy 129 near the big powerline


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 27, 2008)

I am a bit confused by the public land / private land comment for guest. Surely you aren't considering public land a part of the club, or charging membership for hunting on public land???

Please clarify.


----------



## dunn1970 (Apr 28, 2008)

No guests are allowed to hunt on our lease.  You are welcome to bring a guest and they can stay in camp with you. You can walk arcoss the road and hunt free on the public land. If you hunt on our lease you have to be a paying member. Does that clear it up?  If you have questions feel free to call one of us. Thanks!


----------



## hunter7m (Apr 29, 2008)

any openings left, if so send rules and when could i look at property?
thanks


----------



## dunn1970 (Apr 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dunn1970 (May 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dunn1970 (May 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dunn1970 (May 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## dunn1970 (May 22, 2008)

will be showing the property this weekend. give me a call


----------



## dunn1970 (May 28, 2008)

can show the property this weekend give me a call!!


----------



## dunn1970 (Jun 3, 2008)

will be available to show the property this weekend give me a call


----------

